# Installed new trigger on AK



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

And it sure is sweet! I got the G2 trigger by Tapco. It does not have any slap and lightens the pull to about 4 pounds. Installation was a little difficult. Mainly due to that damn Shepard's hook! Very happy with it though.

Here is what I used

http://www.gunsnet.net/Linx310/fcgremoval.htm


----------

